# Poll - Lighting for Nano's



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Here is my 2.5 gallon with the coralife, it will grow everything that I have tried
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/52316-my-2-5-gallon.html


----------



## j_m_lizard (Oct 14, 2007)

The desk lamp is pretty.


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

Yes, I have the Coralife too! It works great! Grows HC well.


----------



## JohnInFlorida (May 2, 2007)

The HD desklamp (27w) works well for me.










I have the lamp raised up for the photo, it's normally closer to the surface of the water.

~2 gallons, Lobelia cardinalis, Blyxa japonica, HC, moss.

Keep Smilin'
John


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

John, how do you get away with 13.5 wts per gal.? All that I have read warns about algae problems with too much light and no CO2.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 5, 2007)

waterfaller1 said:


> John, how do you get away with 13.5 wts per gal.? All that I have read warns about algae problems with too much light and no CO2.


On small tanks, WPG doesn't apply in the same way as it would on large tanks.


----------



## alohamonte (Jul 25, 2006)

I have a minbow 2.5 gallon, and i use a spiral 15w 6500k bulb. cost me $4 and requires no modification.


----------



## Reeferton (Aug 16, 2007)

I have a Freshwater Aqualight on my 2.5 gallon, looks clean with a good DIY mounting job.
I think the cleanest look would be a Current Single Satellite with a Dual Daylight bulb (a little more costly due to having to swap out the full/actinic bulb). I would have done it for my 2.5 gallon but I had a Top Fin 10 filter on the side which fit perfect but wouldn't accommodate the 12" fixture with it on.

I had a 9w (from a Picotope) on my 1 gallon, and had a little algae, but for no CO2 it was very acceptable and not much of it, a little green stuff here and there. I upgraded to a 13 watt Galaxy II, and I have hair algae the likes of which I've never seen now, and I dose Excel and ferts. I think I'm going to drop it back down to 10 watts.


----------



## Minsc (Jul 9, 2006)

I voted "other". I have an AH supply 13 watt kit right over my 2.5, and it will grow anything, including tons of algae if the tank is out of whack.

The 6700k bulb looks great, and it is easy to make a nice looking box to put it in.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

home depot special for sure. they just look more contemporary and clean imo.


----------



## JohnInFlorida (May 2, 2007)

waterfaller - what Yoshi said ... 

Keep Smilin'
John


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

I have the Coralife mini aqualight and it's a great light. But I would buy the Home Depot one if I had room and because it's cheaper for more light.


----------



## jeepjon (Mar 26, 2007)

Personally i prefer to make my own lighting using good old ingenuity and screw in straight tube Lights of America Compact Fluourescent bulbs. I've kept Glosso, swordplants, and some other higher-light requiring plants under these lights with great success. I have 65 watts of screw in glory over my 20 gallon long, and have also used it over my 2.5 gallon (20 watter...) with much success.

i usually build a small wood hood with a simple screw in base from the hardware store, wire it up, seal the wiring with heat shink, and go to town!

I find this the most flexible option for small tanks.



















-Jon


----------



## Nano Nano (Oct 18, 2007)

I just know I'd end up eletrocuting myself if I tried anything like that rig, looks good though.


----------



## Treasure Chest (Mar 22, 2006)

Here is my aqualight mini.


----------



## Nano Nano (Oct 18, 2007)

Treasure Chest...

Is that a shelf on top or what is that black thing up top?

looks good by the way


----------



## Geoff C (Aug 1, 2007)

Looks like it might be a fan over top. those coralifes so get real hot, too hot to touch nearly. 
I use the coralife on my 2.5 aswell btw, just gettin started on it though so no real insight yet.


----------



## Treasure Chest (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes, it is a fan. It helps a lot during hot summer days.


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

I need to make a permanent fan for my Mini Aqualight too. Right now I am using a small battery powered fan. 

Treasure Chest: Is that a computer fan?


----------



## Treasure Chest (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes, it is a computer fan. I believe it is a 80mm fan powered by an AC adapter. It is on the same timer for the Aqualight. I dail down the output to only 3 volts so the fan stays very quiet but does an excellent job on dispersing the heat from the light:thumbsup: .


----------



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

This is my picotope with the HD special.


----------



## Nano Nano (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice pico... I am noticing the rock layout and find it funny because I added a couple of rocks to mine until I find a suitable piece of driftwood and they are in the same relative positions just opposite sides.


----------

